# Recruitment Office Terrible For Messages?



## howitzer89 (21 May 2011)

I applied online about a month ago, and just last week I brought my papers into the recruitment center by my house. Told me they couldn't take them because the office in North Bay was processing my application so I had to fax my papers to them. Fax machine said OK, but I wanted to make sure they got them. 

Last week I sent an email and left messages for 2 different people and still haven't gotten a response. Is this normal?, I know their busy but all I want to know is if they have my application papers lol..


----------



## George Wallace (21 May 2011)

howitzer89 said:
			
		

> I applied online about a month ago, and just last week I brought my papers into the recruitment center by my house. Told me they couldn't take them because the office in North Bay was processing my application so I had to fax my papers to them. Fax machine said OK, but I wanted to make sure they got them.
> 
> Last week I sent an email and left messages for 2 different people and still haven't gotten a response. Is this normal?, I know their busy but all I want to know is if they have my application papers lol..



Please browse this site a bit more and do read some of the topics that do cover these very same questions.  You will find that we have the answers.


----------



## howitzer89 (21 May 2011)

Tried the search bar but couldn't find anything sorry


----------



## Sigger (21 May 2011)

I have found that only when they are immediately available will they return messages. Try calling until they answer. Do not pester them however. If you get in, during basic,  you will learn it is not always a good thing to be known by name...


----------



## Precept (21 May 2011)

Yes, this is normal, at least for me. There were times I wasn't able to get a hold of my file manager for more than a week. Just keep calling.


----------



## howitzer89 (22 May 2011)

awesome thanks guys, just wanted to hear some similar stories so I know what to do.


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 May 2011)

The CFRC phone answering function; some perspective.


----------



## howitzer89 (23 May 2011)

That makes a lot of sense. I'm going to keep calling them this week, all I wanna know is if they got my papers, because it would be a piss off to be told 2 weeks from now that they never got my papers, while in those 2 weeks they could have been going through my file. That would suck


----------



## Romanmaz (2 Jun 2011)

I know this is kind of off-topic  but I got a really weird response today when I called for an update, the recruiter I talked to simply told me that he can't tell me what it's regarding, however I will be receiving a call very soon, when  I inquired about my file. I was calling because I did my interview 2 weeks ago, and the officer that interviewed me told me I have a very competitive file based on my CFAT score, interview, and previous educational background, and should be merit listed after the long weekend, however I haven't heard from anyone since. I know no one here is a fortune teller but any ideas if it sounds like a job offer or are they always so secretive about merit listing you. No smart ass responses  :threat: I'm just kind of confused right now.


----------



## Romanmaz (2 Jun 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> So if they said you will receive a call soon, then you should expect a call soon.. I don't see what's confusing? You'll just have to be patient and see what it's about...


Yes I know I have to be patient, I just found the secrecy kind of odd  :


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Jun 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> Yes I know I have to be patient, I just found the secrecy kind of odd  :



Secrecy?  Where do you get that idea?  Every recruiting office has lots of files to go through.  They said after the long weekend.  That was only a week ago.  Relax, they are not hidding anything from you, they just may not have gotten to your file yet.


----------



## Romanmaz (2 Jun 2011)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Secrecy?  Where do you get that idea?  Every recruiting office has lots of files to go through.  They said after the long weekend.  That was only a week ago.  Relax, they are not hidding anything from you, they just may not have gotten to your file yet.


When I said after the long weekend I should have been more specific, he told me Tuesday, the day after the long weekend.  But yea, I guess you're right, I have to just wait and hope for the best  :camo:


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jun 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> I have to just wait and hope for the best



What a paradigm breaking thought.


----------



## Romanmaz (2 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> What a paradigm breaking thought.


 (sarcasm) ;D Thank you, I try my best (sarcasm)   :boring:


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (2 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> What a paradigm breaking thought.



Cool contribution to the thread, bro.  :facepalm:




Romanamazamanz, the CFRC is a different beast than what _I've seen_ in the civilian world. YMMV

I've applied to jobs where there might be 10 applicants for a specific position.
The interviewer might remember you, maybe they won't.

At the CFRC, they have about a *bazillion* applications to go through, and unless you came in on a unicorn, wearing a clown wig, they might not remember you, and that's where your persistence might pay off.
Don't douche it up, but don't just let it die.

An example:
I was told to do an eye test outside of the CFRC.
I was told, in no uncertain terms, to, "CALL ME DIRECTLY AS SOON AS YOU DO THAT TEST", by my contact at my local CFRC.

I did the test, and called the number he gave me.....it went like this:
"Hi, I'm hammer Sandwich, and I was told to call with test results........blah blah blah."

The contact says, "Ok.....Yeah?...." (as in: what do you want me to do about it?)

He hangs up......I hang up.

Same day, I get a call at work from THE EXACT SAME PERSON, who informs me, (in a very consoling, and understanding tone, BTW), that I failed my eye test. [size=10pt](No sarcasm, my contact was really cool about it.)[/size]

That's just how it goes.....It's a BIG MACHINE.

You might get different stories from different folks, but they're not gonna lie to you....
In my experience, things change from minute-to-minute in the green machine.
They're just going with the info they're given at that time.

Anywhoo.....nobody's going to get hurt by POLITE, PERIODIC, (as in not every 5 minutes) queries.

Good Luck,

HS


----------

